# 10 Most Popular Posts of 2011



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/10-most-popular-posts-of-2011/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/10-most-popular-posts-of-2011/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/10-most-popular-posts-of-2011/"></a></div>
<strong>Thanks for a great year!

</strong>Thanks for reading and participating here at Canon Rumors, I appreciate it a lot. I hope to make 2012 bigger and better!</p>
<p><strong>Top 10 Posts of 2011

</strong>Below is a list of the top 10 stories that appeared on Canon Rumors in 2011.</p>
<ol>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/tech-articles/this-lens-is-soft-and-other-myths/">This Lens is Soft & Other Myths (Article)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/eos-1d-x-canon-usa-press-release/">EOS-1D X Canon USA Press Release</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/new-dslr-on-tuesday-october-18-2011-cr3/">New DSLR on Tuesday, October 18, 2011</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/tech-articles/how-to-test-a-lens/">How To Test a Lens (Article)</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-patent-published/">EF 24-70 f/2.8L II Patent Published</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/12/5d-mark-iii-sooner-than-later-cr2/">5D Mark III Sooner Than Later</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/tech-articles/fd-fl-lenses-on-your-ef-body/">FD & FL Lenses on Your EF Body</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/5d-mark-iii-more/">5D Mark III & More</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/5d-mark-ii-7d-mark-ii-within-a-month-cr1/">5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/canon-eos-300c-cr1/">Canon EOS 300C?</a></li>
</ol>
<p>Don’t forget to add Canon Rumors on <strong><a href="http://www.facebook.com/canonrumorsguy">Facebook</a></strong> & <strong><a href="http://www.twitter.com/canonrumorsguy">Twitter</a></strong>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

